# Polished Bliss®: Elise 111R Swissvax detail...



## K444 AKH (Oct 25, 2010)

This Lotus was booked in for a 2 day enhancement detail as the owner wanted the paint cleaned up a bit with some extra gloss added in 

Here it is sat in the studio before we started:





































And now on with the detail!

Pre rinse of the wheels, tyres and arches first:










Then out with the Wheel Woolies and Raceglaze Brushes after the wheels had been sprayed with R222 wheel Gel:










Tardis next:










Removing with an old MF towel:



















Then a rinse:










Iron-X was then sprayed on to remove what was quite alot of contamination:










With the wheels being black it didn't show up too well on camera but as you can see on the ground, quite alot of purple started to bleed out!










Once that had been rinsed off I applied Meguiars Super Degreaser to the tyres and arches and agitated with a brush:



















Then rinsed again:










303 Convertible Top cleaner was then sprayed onto the hood:










Meguiars All Surface Interior Brush used to agitate:










Then rinsed thoroughly on low pressure:










Meguiars APC through the Foam Lance at 60 degrees was used to foam the car:




























Rinsed off at high pressure after a few minutes:




























The only downside to using hot water in the colder months is all the steam!










APC again for all the exterior trim and panel gaps etc:



















After a quick rinse the car was washed with a Lambswool Mitt and Shampoo Plus:










Another rinse followed before applying Tardis to the paint and glass:










This was wiped off with a soft MF towel and then rinsed again.

The car was then put inside and clayed with Meguiars Mild Detailing Clay:










Very little contamination present:










I then dried the car off with the Black Baron:










Clark then took some paint readings with the composite gauge to make sure there weren't any really thin areas:










On a whole the car was nice and healthy showing around 20-35 microns of clear coat:










A few defect shots now with the 3M Sun gun:




























As this was an enhancement detail we weren't aiming for full correction but just a good improvement so we went with Meguiars 205 on a Tangerine Hydro-Tech pad with the Das-6 Machine:




























This gave very good results with just the deeper marks remaining:





































After the car was dusted down the paint was cleansed with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid and a MF Applicator Pad:



















Wax of choice was Swissvax Crystal Rock:










Swissvax Nano Express was applied to all the black plastics:










The engine bay was cleaned by hand and APC then dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant:



















The hood was hoovered:










Then protected with 303 Fabric Guard:










Meanwhile, Clark had been cleansing the wheels with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid and protecting with Swissvax Autobahn:

Before:










After:










Tyres were dressed with Swissvax Pneu.

Swissvax Metal Polish cleaned the tailpipes up nicely:



















I then turned my attention to the interior:




























First I went round all the nooks and crannies with a Swissvax Detail Brush:










Then thoroughly hoovered:










All surfaces were then wiped down with APC...










...Before cleaning the leather with Swissvax Leather Cleaner and Brush:




























Followed by Swissvax Leather Milk:










Interior glass was cleaned with Swiisvax Crystal:










(Exterior glass polished and protected with Werkstat Prime Strong)

And here are the finished results:




















































































































































































































































Thanks for looking,

Alan


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

looks a good enhancement detail that


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

Amazing job as always. 

Black wheels are a  to clean. Don't think I'll every powder coat them again.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic work Alan, great write up mate. 

Must be a bit of work in linking all the words, takes a little longer I expect! Nice new touch though.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work & write up :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

STUNNING work excellent write up


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

gally said:


> Fantastic work Alan, great write up mate.
> 
> Must be a bit of work in linking all the words, takes a little longer I expect! Nice new touch though.


It's a pain in the back side, write ups take long enough as it is :lol:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great, i always fancied the Elise with the Toyota lump but moved away from the brand.......


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It was my first thought when I seen the links! 

Took me 3 days to do my last one, there was a lot of writing and reviewing compared with more streamlined write ups but i'm just so glad you guys still put in the effort to post some up.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks great, and another quality writeup from yourselves 



Clark @ PB said:


> It's a pain in the back side, write ups take long enough as it is :lol:


Nice touch though :thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely work and a great write up bud!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice write up, thanks:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Guys do you sell the SV wheel and Detail Brush?

Or are they just charging different prices for the same product. I want one. The detail one preferably.


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Why is it every time im up at my office you've got a boring car outside never anything fancy ! 

Nice work !


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Super as always looks great


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice work, yellow is tough to get to look that good!


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

gally said:


> Guys do you sell the SV wheel and Detail Brush?
> 
> Or are they just charging different prices for the same product. I want one. The detail one preferably.


We sell both: they are different sizes, the Wheel Brush is slightly longer and wider.


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks excellent! :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Very much for that John, was looking in the wrong place! Silly man.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

BioHzrd said:


> Why is it every time im up at my office you've got a boring car outside never anything fancy !
> 
> Nice work !


We do the really fancy cars at night so we don't get disturbed :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice work 



Clark @ PB said:


> It's a pain in the back side, write ups take long enough as it is :lol:


+1

They take me as long as the detail :lol::lol:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great work and write up


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

love your work guys, great shots too


----------



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice work. :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning! Looks tiny in the studio!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work as always.


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Quite stunning car was bright when it arrived positively glowing at the end really good job


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Great detail Alan.

The after shots with the yellow paintwork are superb.:thumb:


----------



## Mercury Detailing (Jan 26, 2011)

Lovely job. I should post the 2 eleven up I did recently but I didnt get many decent pics.

The Zepplin polish for the interior brought it up a treat though. Loving the hydro tech pads as well at the mo.


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Great detail and write up, love those elise's in yellow!!


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

It looks gorgeous, you can really see the difference there :thumb:

Always have liked Elise's, especially silver or yellow ones with black wheels.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

That's a pretty decent DAS-6  

The Elise looks good btw. 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## ash-g (Jan 24, 2011)

:argie: i like that good work


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Great write-up and superb result!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Great work as always lads, and thats some pretty good correction considering the combo used.


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> We do the really fancy cars at night so we don't get disturbed :thumb:


Can say its a good idea ! Rarely at my office (CLM Ltd in the offices behind you) so only see the normal day to day cars  will have to pop in the next time up and spend to much money ! :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

BioHzrd said:


> Can say its a good idea ! Rarely at my office (CLM Ltd in the offices behind you) so only see the normal day to day cars  will have to pop in the next time up and spend to much money ! :thumb:


Dude!


----------



## AtoDTEL (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi great work i was wondering what that blow up thing is you washed the car in and why you use it???? thanks :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

looks very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Fantastic detail and beautiful pictures.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

great job as usual


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Great work as usual guys lovely colour yellow the elise.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great write up & yet another quality finish guys:thumb: 
Do you use the Werkstat Prime on the windscreen aswell?


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

Perfect perfection :thumb::detailer:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome results for an enhancement!

covered every nook & cranny, great work:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Great write up & yet another quality finish guys:thumb:
> Do you use the Werkstat Prime on the windscreen aswell?


Yes, all glass including wing mirrors


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

OOOHHHH Shiny love it.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Clark @ PB said:


> Yes, all glass including wing mirrors


Whats best for getting it off with if you leave a little bit too long please (Trigger or Gloss)... is it just me or does it dry a bit chalky/ powder'y / white on window rubbers, black plastic mirror casings  Thanks again.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

steve_70 said:


> Whats best for getting it off with if you leave a little bit too long please (Trigger or Gloss)... is it just me or does it dry a bit chalky/ powder'y / white on window rubbers, black plastic mirror casings  Thanks again.


Sounds like you're using way too much. I often leave it on the glass for an hour or so and it buffs off no bother


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Clark @ PB said:


> Sounds like you're using way too much. I often leave it on the glass for an hour or so and it buffs off no bother


Cheers


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

steve_70 said:


> Cheers


Having just seen the RS4 write up you did I can confirm you are using way too much :thumb::lol:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Clark @ PB said:


> Having just seen the RS4 write up you did I can confirm you are using way too much :thumb::lol:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a cool car!:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

What a sweet car! 

Did you get to take it for a drive?


----------



## o0damo0o (Feb 15, 2011)

top work


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Great reflections in that yellow Alan, difficult colour to get good depth on.

fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

type[r]+ said:


> What a sweet car!
> 
> Did you get to take it for a drive?


No, we're here to detail them not go joy riding


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Great detail guys.

Iron-X seems an impressive product.

Chris.


----------



## rittz (Mar 1, 2011)

nice work there


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice! Which brush did you use for the arches?? Want a similar shaped brush for doing the arches but not sure what to get.


----------

